# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box  Mcnpro Box official version 3.1.2 Released

## mohamed73

*What's new for version 3.1.2 ?* *New!* 
 MTK 4 IMEIs direct Read/Write function at power on mode added (*Seems first in the world*)   

> Start Scanning...
> ->.
> Results:
> CPU: MT6253.
> VCC:3,GND:1 9 12,RXD:7,TXD:6
> [V:3 G:1 9 12 R:7 T:6] Apply to Box
> Phone should be Switched on
> Phone detected, wait...
> Reading data...
> ...

    MTK IMEI change function bugs fixed from V3.1.1 *(Thanks SCP Team Report)*MTK Boot7 Improved to more stableMTK auto power for phone bugs fixedSpreadtrum file save bugs fixedSpreadtrum 8800H/S boot improvedSpreadtrum nv data backup/Restore function improvedOther small report bugs fixed    *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*   Version  of 3.1.2 request install Suite version 2.0.8 at first, so we are  recommend all customers running prior versions upgrade to last version  be more stability! As usual, new version is available for all customers  with valid, To download that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Mcnpro Box always the best box for chinese mobile, we are always did what customer needed ! no trick and all the time are truth!*  
Best regards! 
Mcnbox

----------


## narosse27

*تسلم ايديك ياغالي ويعطيك العافية*

----------

